# New Beardie



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

:welcome: 
Yesterday I got a new reptile ...this is my 1st time owning a bearded dragon as am used to owning geckos...but i am used to caring for them at college nd work experiance...has any one got any tips to help better my experiance

btw my new beardie is called Noodles :lol2: xx

Lv Mad for geckos


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww well u need pics up asap lol, and i fine mine lol some fresh veg every morning and loves to come out!
beardies are fantastic. how old is s/he and is it male or female by the sound i would have thought male with the name lol cool name btw, hope you have many fun years with s/he,
thanks sophie x


----------



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

erm...its a couple of month old...and thank you i was trying to think ages for names nd then noodles just seemed to click with him...defo suits him..hes gotta cheeky but sweet personality lol x ave uploaded sum pics on the beardie fan club xx

lv emma xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

awww i will have a look now! are you thinking about getting any more beardies or any other reps they are sooo addictive, lol 

luv soph xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

he is soooo cute, and so small bless,
luv soph xx


----------



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

i would luv sum more reps but atm am not allowed ....nd ino ive just got a new gecko today there such a luvly pet to own xxxx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww i no i love gecko's how many geckos do you have? i just have 5 leopard geckos, and could have so many more reps but the food bill goes throught the roof and bearing in mind if they fall ill vet bills! 

luv soph xx


----------



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

i hav 5 geckos altogether  xxx nd tell me bout it mine are fussy 2 of them likes locusts, 2likes crickets and 1 doesnt reli like any of them but will hav a lil taste but luvs worms xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

awwww lol, my carrot tail male, is the tamist thing ever i open the sliding doors and walks over and lets me stroke his head but i think he wants to escape cos once he got out couldnt catch him for months he was under the bath and i thought i lost him  but then all of a sudden he came out months later 10x his size when i last seen him so he found sumin to eat lol and i think he just want to excape again really but i like to bellieve he is ded tame lol he looks like the one you have as your profile pic,really big  

xx


----------



## Mad_for_Geckos (Oct 2, 2010)

aww glad u found him  xx nd mines a lil sunglow then again i say lil hes quite big... xx


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

really!!! his is the absaloutly double! maybe mine is sunglow then??? the shop i bought him of didnt really know but i do know he is carrot tail xx


----------

